# p1182, p1183 - Codes after Header isntall with sim. What to do? HELP!



## mvrk10256 (Nov 5, 2009)

so i did a complete header install, and simmed the post cats properly. That night i was driving on the highway and coasted in neutral after i exited (about 2 am completely empty road). My CEL light comes on, I am like . I chekc the codes and it seems the sim is ok since I get the fallowing codes. What does that even mean? the car runs great, pulls hard, drove home just fine from that point.



P1182 O2 Sensor(Bank 1 Sensor 2) Open Circuit During Coast Down Fuel Cut-off
P1183 O2 Sensor(Bank 2 Sensor 2) Open Circuit During Coast Down Fuel Cut-off

These refer to the simmed post cat o2 sensors right? they were relocated to the drug bin so they cant be sensing anything. 


What is this? how do i fix this? give me a good solution and I will add it to my everything you need to know about headers thread.


Thanks guys


----------



## mvrk10256 (Nov 5, 2009)

morning :bump:


----------



## mvrk10256 (Nov 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## mvrk10256 (Nov 5, 2009)

comeon guys there has to be someone who can help me.


----------

